# Gentoo @ 26C3 - Chaos Communication Congress 2009

## PlasmaPhil

Freunde des gepflegten Datensports!

Im Dezember ist es wieder soweit, und meiner einer möchte hiermit anfragen ob sich in alter Tradition ein paar Gentoo-Apostel auf dem Congress treffen werden, um den Debians (und auch allen anderen) mal wieder zu zeigen "was der Compiler so macht"*)  :Mr. Green: 

Wer kommt, wer hat Zeit? Craig, Inte, Dakra, Codejunky? Die anderen, die ich vergessen habe?

Für Informationen, die offizielle Vorab-Seite: https://events.ccc.de/congress/2009/

Diesmal werd ich jedenfalls keine faulen Ausreden raushängen von wegen "ich muss da arbeiten" oder so, Unterkunft ab dem 26.12. ist auch schon gebucht. Muss mir nur dringend einen neuen Akku für mein Laptop bestellen ...

Grüße,

Plasma / Philipp

*) Diese Formulierung geht zurück auf den wohl witzig gemeinten Spruch eines Anhängers vorkompilierter Packages auf dem Chaos Camp 2007.

----------

## codejunky

Ich bin auf jeden Fall am Start, Hotel ist auch schon gebucht.  :Smile: 

Wenn das Wiki online ist können wir uns ja als Projekt eintragen.

----------

## ChrisJumper

Oh ich würde gerne kommen und nehme mir das auch schon recht lange vor, allerdings schneidet sich das immer mit der Zeit wo man immer die ganze Familie für ein paar Tage sehen kann...

----------

## -Craig-

Ich bin dabei, Cheffe hat mir schon vor Monaten mündlich zugesagt, dass ich frei bekomme.   :Smile: 

----------

## dertobi123

 *-Craig- wrote:*   

> Ich bin dabei, Cheffe hat mir schon vor Monaten mündlich zugesagt, dass ich frei bekomme.  

 

tsts ... Sprecht auf jeden Fall bitte rbu (Craig hatte da glaube ich eh gute Connections  :Razz: ) wg. Merchandising-Krams usw. an  :Wink: 

----------

## Inte

Meiner einer wird dieses Jahr auch mal wieder in Berlin sein. Zwar gibt es dank des noch nicht erschienen Fahrplans der Deutschen Bahn erst in den nächsten Wochen die Tickets und eine günstige Ferienwohnung für 10+ Leute wird auch noch gesucht, aber das spornt den Organisator in mir nur noch mehr an.

Bleibt Ihr über Silvester (Nach dem Congress ist ja Wochenende)? Ich würde gerne, aber meine bessere Hälfte verlangt von mir ein ausgeklügeltes Belustigungsprogramm – womit ich nicht stundenlanges am Brandenburger Tor stehen meine.  :Wink: 

----------

## codejunky

@Inte: Cool, das Du mal wieder dabei bist.  :Smile: 

Vielleicht bekommen wir dies Jahr mal ordentlich Gentooler zusammengetrommelt.

----------

## Max Steel

Ich würde gerne kommen, mal andere Gentooler auch mal kennen lernen, und nicht nur mit denen schreiben ^^, Damit könnte ich mein dürftiges English nachbessern und solche Dinge. Aber leider sprechen da verschiedene Dinge dagegen:

Erstens wohn ich in BW (irgendwo im Schwäbischen Teil vom Schwarzwald).

Zweitens hab ich zuwenig Urlaub um dahin fahren zu können.

Und drittens... Naja $Ausrede halt. ^^

Edith: Und Viertens hab ich leider kein Schlepptop. xD

----------

## PlasmaPhil

 *Inte wrote:*   

> Meiner einer wird dieses Jahr auch mal wieder in Berlin sein.

 

Krass!

 *Quote:*   

> ... und eine günstige Ferienwohnung für 10+ Leute wird auch noch gesucht, aber das spornt den Organisator in mir nur noch mehr an.

 

Gut, okay, also zehn Leute bring ich spontan auch nirgendwo unter. Die Wohnung in die ich (bzw. wir) fahren ist da etwas zu klein.

 *Quote:*   

> Bleibt Ihr über Silvester (Nach dem Congress ist ja Wochenende)? Ich würde gerne, aber meine bessere Hälfte verlangt von mir ein ausgeklügeltes Belustigungsprogramm – womit ich nicht stundenlanges am Brandenburger Tor stehen meine. 

 

Man weiss es noch nicht. Madame (die höchstwahrscheinlich mitkommt) wäre nach aktueller Meinung an Silvester gern zuhaus, aber das kann sich nächste Woche auch schon wieder geändert haben. Zumal mein Schwesterlein in Berlin wohnt und man ja eh zusammen feiern ... also nix genaues weiss man nicht  :Wink: 

Großartiges Feedback übrigens hier, sieht ja so aus als würde das Rat Pack dieses Jahr wieder nahezu vollständig zusammentreffen  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## sping

bin dabei.Last edited by sping on Thu Oct 01, 2009 10:38 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## -Craig-

 *Inte wrote:*   

> Bleibt Ihr über Silvester (Nach dem Congress ist ja Wochenende)?

 

Steht noch nicht fest...ich weiß bisher nur, dass ich auf jeden Fall schon am 26. anreisen werde.

Ich vermute, ich werde wieder im Ibis residieren, wie jedes Jahr...

Cool, man sieht Inte auch mal wieder!  :Smile: 

Laßt bloß die besseren Hälften zu hause, sonst heißt es wieder um 11 "Ich kann nicht mit euch saufen, ich muss zu meiner Freundin..."   :Twisted Evil:   :Razz: 

----------

## PlasmaPhil

 *-Craig- wrote:*   

> Laßt bloß die besseren Hälften zu hause, sonst heißt es wieder um 11 "Ich kann nicht mit euch saufen, ich muss zu meiner Freundin..."   

 

Ach was, die sind alt genug und können (gefälligst!) auf sich selbst aufpassen  :Wink:  Wenn dann hat das eher was mit persönlicher Altersschwäche zu tun, außerdem gibts auf dem Congress kein Italian Village wo man abstürzen könnte  :Razz: 

Die Mädels könnten für die vier Tage einen Club gründen und sich gemeinsam beschäftigen, so als Idee? Falls jemand dieses Argument in seine Überredungsanstrengungen integrieren möchte, ihr dürft mich gerne zitieren  :Wink:  In Berlin gibts ja nicht nur Museen, vielleicht geht da wenigstens an einem Tag was zusammen ...

Am End sitzen sie alle in der C-Base (schön zentral) süffeln Mate und ziehen sich elektronische Musik rein. Utopisch!

----------

## dakra

Hi alle zusammen,

ich werde wohl nie zwischen den Jahren am CCCongress teilnehmen.

Kann mich nicht mit dem Datum anfreunden.

Aber die Photos werde ich mir anschauen.  :Smile: 

Vielleicht sieht man sich mal im Jahr wieder.  :Wink: 

Habt viel Spaß!

----------

## codejunky

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Vielleicht sieht man sich mal im Jahr wieder. 
> 
> 

 

Na, ich hoffe doch spätestens beim CCC-Camp 2011!  :Smile: 

Btw. kann man den Thread evtl. sticky machen, so dass er nicht in Vergessenheit gerät, ist ja noch etwas hin bis zum Congress.  :Wink: 

----------

## tazinblack

 *Max Steel wrote:*   

> ... (irgendwo im Schwäbischen Teil vom Schwarzwald). ... 

 

Kannst Du das noch etwas näher benennen? Nicht dass ich aufs Treffen wollte, aber vielleicht kann man sich so mal treffen?

Klingt irgendwie nicht so weit weg. Ich wohn auf der badischen Seite grob Höhe FDS.

Leider gibt hier nicht so viele in der Nähe und in in die CH ists mirs zu weit.

----------

## Evildad

 *tazinblack wrote:*   

>  *Max Steel wrote:*   ... (irgendwo im Schwäbischen Teil vom Schwarzwald). ...  
> 
> Klingt irgendwie nicht so weit weg. Ich wohn auf der badischen Seite grob Höhe FDS.
> 
> 

 

Ich wäre auch in der groben Nähe zu finden...

----------

## tazinblack

 *Evildad wrote:*   

>  *tazinblack wrote:*    *Max Steel wrote:*   ... (irgendwo im Schwäbischen Teil vom Schwarzwald). ...  
> 
> Klingt irgendwie nicht so weit weg. Ich wohn auf der badischen Seite grob Höhe FDS.
> 
>  
> ...

 

Na falls Ihr mal Lust habt, können wir ja gerne mal was trinken gehen!

Bei Bedarf einfach ne PM.

----------

## Max Steel

 *tazinblack wrote:*   

>  *Evildad wrote:*    *tazinblack wrote:*    *Max Steel wrote:*   ... (irgendwo im Schwäbischen Teil vom Schwarzwald). ...  
> 
> Klingt irgendwie nicht so weit weg. Ich wohn auf der badischen Seite grob Höhe FDS.
> 
>  
> ...

 

Ich steck hier am Fuß des Galgenbergs in St, im Tal steckt das (Kreis-Stadts-)Dörflein CW, und in ner Stunde is man in PF ^^

Achja mit dem einen trinken gehn. Gerne ja ^^

----------

## PlasmaPhil

CCC-Wiki ist up, wir sind hier vermerkt, weil irgendjemand scheinbar schneller war als ich  :Razz: 

Und shait, die Tickets sind teurer geworden. Naja, es ist für einen guten Zweck!

Koordinieren wir uns jetzt über diesen Thread oder übers Wiki? Auf jeden Fall muss wieder ein(e) große(s) Gentoo-Plakat/Fahne her. Da wir Frühstarter sind, stehen die Chancen vielleicht gut dass es einen Platz mit Aussicht gibt anstatt im Keller. Oder würde irgendjemand auf letzteres besonderen Wert legen?

----------

## codejunky

Letztes Jahr hatten wir einen Platz außerhalb des Hackcenters, das war ganz ok. Ich denke das sollte dies Jahr auch wieder möglich sein.

Wir sollten die Organisation lieber ins Wiki verschieben, da dort mehr Leute die an dem Event wirklich interessiert sind erreicht werden.

----------

## -Craig-

@dakra: schade!  :Sad: 

 *PlasmaPhil wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Am End sitzen sie alle in der C-Base (schön zentral) süffeln Mate und ziehen sich elektronische Musik rein. Utopisch!

 

*träum*   :Very Happy: 

Ich versuche, wie die letzten Jahre, das ggfs. mit dem Platz zu regeln. Anreise: 26.12., Abreise 02.01.!

----------

## PlasmaPhil

 *-Craig- wrote:*   

> Ich versuche, wie die letzten Jahre, das ggfs. mit dem Platz zu regeln. Anreise: 26.12., Abreise 02.01.!

 

Hast du da irgendwelche speziellen Kontakte die uns wieder einen Fensterplatz verschaffen würden? (Ich brauch ja grad reden wo ich letztes Jahr ausgefallen bin, aber hey)

Jan und ich haben das im 26C3 Wiki schon angemerkt, ich weiß aber nicht ob die Orga da von selbst drüberstolpert. Zumindest für den 25C3 war die Ansage den Platzbedarf auf den Projektseiten anzumelden, und wir waren, als ich den ersten Blick drauf geworfen habe, das ca. dritte Projekt was sich dort eingetragen hatte. Was nix heißen muss.

Bisher hab ich auch vor am 26. abends einzutreffen, erstens um eine Karte zu bekommen damit ich zweitens am nächsten Tag pünktlich einsteigen kann (jaja, gute Vorsätze und so) und weil ich, falls die Möglichkeit besteht, eventuell drittens schon am Vorabend ein paar Sachen in unserer Projektecke installieren möchte. Vorbehaltlich dass alles funktioniert meine ich damit: Telefon, buntes Licht und eine Pizzaschachtel mit Rsyncserver und eventuell noch ein paar anderen Spielsachen drauf. Ausdrücklich vorbehaltlich  :Wink: 

----------

## -Craig-

 *Max Steel wrote:*   

>  *tazinblack wrote:*    *Evildad wrote:*    *tazinblack wrote:*    *Max Steel wrote:*   ... (irgendwo im Schwäbischen Teil vom Schwarzwald). ...  
> 
> Klingt irgendwie nicht so weit weg. Ich wohn auf der badischen Seite grob Höhe FDS.
> 
>  
> ...

 

Macht doch ein lokales Hackcenter auf und kommt per VPN virtuell zum 26C3 hinzu!   :Very Happy: 

----------

## rbu

Kurzes Status-Update:

 der Tisch ist zugesagt

 die Wiki-Seite floriert: http://events.ccc.de/congress/2009/wiki/Gentoo

 die News ist raus: http://www.gentoo.org/

 Merchandise ist organisiert (Banner, Flyer, Buttons, Aufkleber)

 T-Shirs gibt es auch wieder (in beschränkter Anzahl und Größe, sorry)

Here be dragons!

----------

## PlasmaPhil

Et war dufte  :Mr. Green:  Sucht auf den Fotos nach dem grünen Licht! (Nächstes mal bring ich mehr Beleuchtung mit, das muss knallen)

Event ist vorbei, bitte Thread unstickyfizieren!

----------

